# O enrolar



## petoi

Buen día! Como se podría traducir *o enrolar *en este contexto?

Depois do relâmpago vinha o enrolar do trovão

 
Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Petoi. 

O sentido é o do barulho do trovão que vinha como que rolando, revolvendo-se pelo céu.


----------



## Deimos13

Después del relámpago venía el envolvimiento del trueno.

А Доброе Пожаловать!
Д13.


----------



## petoi

Vanda, Deimos13, 
Muchas gracias por tan pronta respuesta!  
Lo sospeche desde el principio, pero temía a los traicioneros "falsos amigos"...
Спасибо!


----------



## Tomby

Привет вам! (_Olá!_)
Я согласен с Вандой. (_Concordo com a Vanda_)


Vanda said:


> O sentido é o do barulho do trovão que vinha como que rolando, revolvendo-se pelo céu.


До новой встречи! (_Até a próxima!_)
TT.


----------



## petoi

Tombatossals, bravo! Muito bom seu ruso! 
Efectivamente, la explicación de Vanda ayuda a imaginar muy bien lo que sucede y así es mas facil transmitirlo en ruso.


----------



## yocita

Aproveitando, alguém poderia me esclarecer como se diz "enrolado/enrolação" em espanhol? Quando se aplica a uma pessoa. Por exemplo: "esse professor é muito enrolado, não gosta de dar aula". Ou então: "Essa aula de hoje foi uma enrolação".

Obrigada desde já pelas contribuições!


----------



## coquis14

Bem-vinda yocita

Diría que depende do país mas pode traduzi-lo como: "Ese profesor es muy vueltero , no le gusta dar clase" ; "La clase de hoy fue muy pesada".

Abraços


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español de España diríamos: "Ese profesor se _enrolla como una persiana_". "La clase de hoy fue un _coñazo/rollo_". Todo esto, claro está, en tono muy coloquial (como es propio de estudiantes).


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Depois do relâmpago vinha o enrolar do trovão



Pensé la traducción al español de esta expresión y toda la dificultad está en _enrolar_. En lenguaje marítimo (que conozco bien) se usa _rolar_ (para el viento. Sirviéndome del gallego como puente (en gallego la frase sería: "Despois/logo do lóstrego viña o rolar do trono/trebón"), se me ocurrió esta traducción: _Después del relámpago venía el rolar del trueno_. No sé si te facilitará tu traducción al ruso o te complicará más la tarea. Espero que te ayude (¡tiempos aquéllos en los que empecé a estudiar eslavo eclesiástico -eslavón/antiguo bulgaro-!).
Un saludo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Enrolar" (en Pt-Br) significa hablar, hablar, hablar y no decir nada. Es un arte practicado por muchos políticos y otras personas como profesores, como en el ejemplo de Yocita (*Bienvenida al Foro*). Así, decir que "essa aula foi uma enrolação" significa decir que el profe habló durante toda la clase y no enseñó nada a sus alumnos. Claro está que ese tipo de clase es "un coñazo", pero ese no es el sentido de "enrolar".  *??*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me había despistado el mensaje de Yocita. Pensé que era un brasileirismo expresivo: enrolar en gallego es lo mismo, como enrollar en español. Parece que es común a estas lenguas ibéricas (no sé en catalán). Ya lo corregí.


----------



## coquis14

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Enrolar" (en Pt-Br) significa hablar, hablar, hablar y no decir nada. Es un arte practicado por muchos políticos y otras personas como profesores, como en el ejemplo de Yocita (*Bienvenida al Foro*). Así, decir que "essa aula foi uma enrolação" significa decir que el profe habló durante toda la clase y no enseñó nada a sus alumnos. Claro está que ese tipo de clase es "un coñazo", pero ese no es el sentido de "enrolar".  *??*


 Bueno ,yo tenía otra de movida que se aplica mejor a éso ,pero es en lunfardo y muy porteña: "Esa clase fue un chamuyo".

Saludos


----------



## yocita

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones! 

Entonces puedo decir: 

La clase de hoy ha sido un rollo.
Este profe es un rollo.
A este profe le gusta enrollar.  ????

Qué les parece?

Gracias!


----------



## coquis14

yocita said:


> Gracias a todos por las aportaciones!
> 
> Entonces puedo decir:
> 
> La clase de hoy ha sido un rollo.
> Este profe es un rollo.
> A este profe le gusta enrollar. ????
> 
> Qué les parece?
> 
> Gracias!


En Argentina no tiene ningún sentido , en otro país no sé.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> A este profe le gusta enrollar. ????


Ésta no está bien. Las otras dos son normales _en España_. También puedes decir que el profe es un_ plasta, _un_ bodrio _o un_ peñazo_.


----------



## Fer BA

XiaoRoel said:


> _Después del relámpago venía el rolar del trueno_. .


 
Petoi,
la de Xiao es un excelente traducción, _envolvimiento...._no da.

Yocita, Coquis,
_es un rollo _se usa mucho en BA, per en un sentido distinto al peninsular (aburrido, pesado) y al brasilero. Aquí _La clase de hoy ha sido un rollo _se entendie como ha sido un _embrollo, excesivamente complicada..._sí tiene un sentido de algo insoportable.

Lo de hablar, hablar y no decir nada lo traduciría por _sanata_ (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanata) en BA y por _cantinflada_ (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantinflas) en el resto de Latinoamérica (no estoy seguro si aún en España).


----------



## coquis14

Fer BA said:


> Petoi,
> la de Xiao es un excelente traducción, _envolvimiento...._no da.
> 
> Yocita, Coquis,
> _es un rollo _se usa mucho en BA, per en un sentido distinto al peninsular (aburrido, pesado) y al brasilero. Aquí _La clase de hoy ha sido un rollo _se entendie como ha sido un _embrollo, excesivamente complicada..._sí tiene un sentido de algo insoportable.
> 
> Lo de hablar, hablar y no decir nada lo traduciría por _sanata_ (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanata) en BA y por _cantinflada_ (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantinflas) en el resto de Latinoamérica (no stoy seguro si aún en España).


Yo viví toda mi vida en Buenos Aires y jamás la escuché ,de hecho me suena más mejicana que otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Lgpe

yocita said:


> Aproveitando, alguém poderia me esclarecer como se diz "enrolado/enrolação" em espanhol? Quando se aplica a uma pessoa. Por exemplo: "esse professor é muito enrolado, não gosta de dar aula". Ou então: "Essa aula de hoje foi uma enrolação".
> 
> Obrigada desde já pelas contribuições!




Ese profesor es muy complicado, no le gusta dar clases.
La clase de hoy fue un *quilombo (gíria)
*


----------



## yocita

Gracias a todos por la aclaración!

Me encanta la variedad del español!

Saludos!


----------



## Fer BA

Coquis,

debe ser la diferencia de edad   compartimos el mismo equipo de fútbol, el mismo movimiento político (¿sí?)...pero no la misma historia musical (¿no?).

Aparte del personaje _Paolo, el rockero_, que la usaba a diestra y siniestra, me vienen a la mente un par de canciones de los Redondos, y varias de Spinetta o Paez...


----------

